# Sammy's 3D Background Progress



## Jessica29 (Jun 24, 2012)

Today I started with my 2.5 metre coastal's (Sammy's) enclosure which I've been thinking about starting for a while. I'm just posting this to get people's opinions and ideas and show the progress with the background. (Doing this will probably also encourage me to actually finish it haha)  

This is pretty much what I started out with:










After being completely covered in expanding foam and the ledge being cleaned up:





I shaped big rocks into the background, semi-engraving edges into the foam. (you can't really tell in the picture)





Tomorrow, after work, I plan on covering with paper mâché like stuff too define the larger rocks, smooth everything out and give it some great definition. I then plan on, in later days, doing 2 coats of grout, painting shadows and highlights on with paint, and the doing another rough and thin grout layer to really finish it off (hopefully).

Cheers
Jessica


----------



## Silhou (Jun 25, 2012)

Sounds like it'll look really good, post pics when done!


----------



## yeahbutno (Jun 25, 2012)

Last photo looks like its going great

- ybn


----------



## Jessica29 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks guys  when I finished work today I came home and decided if get rid of the 'dog poo' piles a little and shape it a bit and now that I've had dinner I'm going to start the paper mâché layer. I don't know if you can tell the difference in this image but here is an update one


----------



## Revell13 (Jun 25, 2012)

Starting to look good Jess, love the use of foam-in-a-can, I still haven't played around with that yet... all in good time


----------



## Jessica29 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks Revell. I've seen your work and you've got some awesome talent! I wasn't originally going to do it this way but I just couldn't get my hands on enough foam (even working at an electronics store) so I figured this was going to be the way I'll have to go. I'm actually happy with how it's turning out .


----------



## Jessica29 (Jun 28, 2012)

So, finally got around to starting the toilet paper mâché level tonight but have run out of glue -.- will make some more tomorrow morning so it has cooled by the afternoon and hopefully it will be ready for grouting Saturday afternoon after work. Here's a picture of the half done paper mâché level. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Revell13 (Jun 28, 2012)

Is the papermaché all that necessary? Remember your still going to have to grout and seal and paint it, I'm just thinking in terms of losing a lot of the rough texture of the foam, my dragons would hate me for filling in their hand grips to run up the wall lol.


----------



## Jessica29 (Jun 28, 2012)

Haha true but it's kind of what I wanted to do, I wanted to change the texture up a bit from just the one offered by the expanding foam. All a matter of preference I guess . Plus I wanted to smooth it out a bit so it wasn't so rough. Besides Sammy is a snake, she doesn't have hands


----------



## Jande (Jul 2, 2012)

Looks great. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## JM1982 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Jessica29 (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks guys! Me either. I'm getting impatient haha - so keen to get started on the grout. It's been really rainy and cold here lately so the paper mâché layers are finding it hard to dry -.-


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Jul 2, 2012)

Looking good!!! Hopefully the weather behaves so we can see more pics soon!


----------



## Jessica29 (Jul 3, 2012)

Wooo! Paper mâché level is dry! Quick question - How long do you think it would take to put on a layer of grout roughly? I only ask because I am incredibly keen to put on the first layer tonight but i have to get up early tomorrow morning for work (-.-). Thanks in advance!


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Jul 3, 2012)

Not long.  Half an hr MAX


----------



## shrinkie (Jul 3, 2012)

looks amazing


----------



## Jessica29 (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh awesome, going to get dressed into more appropriate clothes and get started straight away!!


----------



## Marzzy (Jul 3, 2012)

Progress pic ?


----------



## Jessica29 (Jul 3, 2012)

Ok so first coat done!! Its still wet so the colours will be different when it's dry, I can already see how much lighter the browns will be! I will post a picture when they are dry in the morning. The reason is because I don't know what colour I want anymore so let me know what colour you guys like.


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Jul 3, 2012)

Looking good!!


----------



## Jessica29 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks!!! 

Second layer done!!


----------



## disintegratus (Jul 5, 2012)

Looks really good! I'm dobbing though, you got grout on the floor


----------



## Jessica29 (Jul 5, 2012)

Haha no need to, parents already saw it  lucky it came off easy enough haha.


----------



## oOLaurenOo (Jul 5, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## Jessica29 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks  I have painted in some shadows and here is a quick picture. Since doing this I have made a very thin grout mixture mixed with a thinned glue and painted a third layer with this over the black to soften it all up a bit. I'll post a picture of this bit tomorrow when it's dry. (hopefully it will look good and the black paint comes through enough - we will see because the more it is drying the more visible the black is again).


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jul 5, 2012)

Wow that looks great


----------



## shrinkie (Jul 6, 2012)

i really like it


----------



## woody101 (Jul 6, 2012)

AWESOME!!! you taking orders yet??


----------



## Jessica29 (Jul 7, 2012)

Haha!! I actually wouldn't mind doing some for others but I'd certainly have to invest in some tarps to lay on the floor to prevent any more grout on the tiles . I'm already planning my next enclosure. Here are some updated pictures of the last grout coat dried. 


















I've actually finished it now and had sanded it and sealed it but haven't for pictures of it yet so I'll post them tomorrow.


----------



## Revell13 (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks amazing Jess great work! I've just started a mini background for my gecko enclosure (30x30x45), ill throw some picks up on my thread tomorrow.
I'm so stealing some of your ideas!


----------



## Jessica29 (Jul 7, 2012)

Revell13 said:


> Looks amazing Jess great work! I've just started a mini background for my gecko enclosure (30x30x45), ill throw some picks up on my thread tomorrow.
> I'm so stealing some of your ideas!



Thanks!! I'll definitely have to check it out when you do - I have read through your thread a couple of times and stolen a few ideas! It is the thread that finally motivated me to get on started after all!

Haven't updated for a couple of days because I had it drying outside to rid the smell of the sealant and a big gust of wind came, it fell down and smashed!!  So after a couple more coats of grout, sealant and some paint - if fixed it and finished it as best as I could. All that's left is for it to finish drying and for the smell from sealant and paint to leave it. When I have put it in the enclosure I'll post another picture. 

P.S my dad and neighbor built the enclosure around the glass which is from a shower that I found at the tip top shop for $15.


----------



## Jessica29 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hooray!!! I have finally been able to put the background into Sammy's enclosure and so here it is...


----------



## Skitzmixer (Jul 12, 2012)

looks amazing, nice work!


----------



## Rhyce (Jul 12, 2012)

well done mate. Looks awesome.


----------



## Rissi (Jul 12, 2012)

Unbelievable! and my my, how very thrifty of you. 
I'm inspired to get off my butt and get to making my own thank you.


----------



## goyathlay2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow it looks great amazing


----------



## Jessica29 (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you everyone!! It means a lot that you all like it.


----------



## J-A-X (Jul 12, 2012)

Well done Jess


----------



## mareebapython (Jul 12, 2012)

looks great! does it all hold together good?


----------



## Jessica29 (Jul 12, 2012)

Yea, holds together great! 

Here's some pictures I got this morning when I took the glass out.


----------



## eddie123 (Jul 13, 2012)

nice work mate


----------



## Goth-Girl (Jul 13, 2012)

Jess That is soooo Awsome!!! You should be so proud of yourself..You inspire me..I got to have a go now..Great work..


----------



## Jessica29 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks, I'm glad I've inspired you!! It's simple really if you can muster up some patience (something I lack ) and its definitely rewarding. Especially when your snake loves it! Sammy never used to come out of her hide and we never saw her but now, she's never in her hide!


----------

